# CPU-Temperaturen



## Spacemonkey (2. Januar 2003)

Kennt jemand die normal- und die Maximaltemperatur von Intel und AMD - Prozessoren?
Oder kennt jemand ne Seite wo man eine Tabelle findet?


----------



## CSF-Lady (2. Januar 2003)

Das steht in den Tech Datasheet der AMD CPUs unter:
http://www.amd.com/de-de/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_1274_3734^3748,00.html

XP CPUs
Max Die Temperature laut AMD PDF :

XP266er
1700+ - 2100+ = 90Grad
2200+ = 85Grad

XP366
2600+ und 2700+ = 85Grad 

So, viel Spaß


----------



## Alien3000lu (3. Januar 2003)

*NAja..*

Ich hab einen P4 1800MHz, und bei dem hab ich eine Normaltemperatur von 40°C, und drüber war ich auch noch nicht?
Naja, weiss aber nichts genaues, schau doch mal hier:
KLICK MICH! LOL 

Hoffe ich hab geholfen!


----------



## CSF-Lady (3. Januar 2003)

*Yeahh!*

Cooler Link Alien, sowas mit allen CPUs such ich auch schon länger!
Thx


----------



## Alien3000lu (4. Januar 2003)

*Kein Problem*

Hab ich aber sehr leicht gefunden, aber trotzdem, gern geschehen!


----------



## Spacemonkey (5. Januar 2003)

Genau das wollte ich, thx.


----------



## Alien3000lu (5. Januar 2003)

*Kein Problem...*

hab gern geholfen!
KAnnst den Beitrag schließen!LOL

Tschüss dann
und...


----------

